# Poor old Macca`



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4989240.stm

She doesn't have a leg to stand on etc etc.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I bet Stella will be happy though.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4989240.stm
> 
> She doesn't have a leg to stand on etc etc.


 :roll: :lol:.................................Naughty, Naughty


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did hear on the news this morning that they didn't sign a pre-nup and she's expected to receive massive amounts of loots.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Macca is an underrated twat.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

jampott said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4989240.stm
> 
> She doesn't have a leg to stand on etc etc.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

She's a right miserable old boot though. Mind you, I think he left his personality in the 60's too!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I did hear on the news this morning that they didn't sign a pre-nup and she's expected to receive massive amounts of loots.


Â£200M was the figure mentioned on GMTV this morning


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> Macca is an underrated twat.


That's going out on a limb, don't you think?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I did hear on the news this morning that they didn't sign a pre-nup and she's expected to receive massive amounts of loots.
> ...


hope she doesn't get half of this:

65th on rich list- Sir Paul McCartney -Â£825m from Music and inheritance


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I heard things started to go downhill when she refused to join in with the office party dances - she went all stroppy and stormed off when asked to Hokey Cokey.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

saint said:


> I heard things started to go downhill when she refused to join in with the office party dances - she went all stroppy and stormed off when asked to Hokey Cokey.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> I heard things started to go downhill when she refused to join in with the office party dances - she went all stroppy and stormed off when asked to Hokey Cokey.


What, she refused to shake it all about?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I heard she'll be getting her own private plane though.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I heard she'll be getting her own private plane though.


Oooooooo Good one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I heard she'll be getting her own private plane though.


Oooooooo Good one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> I heard things started to go downhill when she refused to join in with the office party dances - she went all stroppy and stormed off when asked to Hokey Cokey.


I think the "rot" set in a bit earlier than that. She tried to treat it with Ronseal, but obviously this hasn't done the trick.

I hear they've decided on splitting up the insect collection. He's keeping the Beatles, she gets the woodworm. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> I heard things started to go downhill when she refused to join in with the office party dances - she went all stroppy and stormed off when asked to Hokey Cokey.


I think the "rot" set in a bit earlier than that. She tried to treat it with Ronseal, but obviously this hasn't done the trick.

I hear they've decided on splitting up the insect collection. He's keeping the Beatles, she gets the woodworm. :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Oooooooo Good one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Weird did you hear me the first time?? :? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Alcohol induced apparently ...........she was always legless!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Alcohol induced apparently ...........she was always legless!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing worse than marrying someone then legging it with their money !


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Alcohol induced apparently ...........she was always legless!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Alcohol induced apparently ...........she was always legless!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I always wondered if she going to 'leg it' with his cash !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I always wondered if she going to 'leg it' with his cash !


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I always wondered if she going to 'leg it' with his cash !


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Shes going to need hollow legs to be able to carry that kind of cash around.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Surprised he did'nt tell her to hop it years ago


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I understand she is making a move on Rolf Harris next


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> I understand she is making a move on Rolf Harris next


My kids love that song ! didle di didle di :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

She tried all ways to sort out the marriage, but eventually was just stumped.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> She tried all ways to sort out the marriage, but eventually was just stumped.


Or was it LBW


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm sure it won't be long before he finds another leggy blonde.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

At least he wont have her leaning on him anymore.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

He probably won't be able to afford to buy back the Beatle rights from Jacko now!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

I remember reading somewhere that Macca didnt take out a pre nup or similiar before getting married. He was advised this by the lawyers at the time but was probably too loved up or something to do it.

She is going to have a lot of money after this....


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm sure they both had a good think about it before jumping in with both feet.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NIIK_TT said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Macca didnt take out a pre nup or similiar before getting married. He was advised this by the lawyers at the time but was probably too loved up or something to do it.
> 
> She is going to have a lot of money after this....


He can afford it afterall :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny how marriage can cripple some people.....

......after realising about the pre-nups he told her to take a dive.....well that's about all she COULD do :lol:

Never mind, she can bugger off to Hollywood - I heard there doing a Forrest Gump 2 (and guess who they want for leading lady) :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Not sure when gaining amusement out of someone losing a limb became socially acceptable.

If the shoe was on the other foot...................


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

It's all armless humour :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

saint said:


> bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!


C'mon saint , she'd know we were only pulling her leg


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Apparently she completely misunderstood macca, when he said he would love to marry a woman who could lift her leg above her head he was meaning a gymnastâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

saint said:


> bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!


She will be to busy counting her money to care.............. sorry, Paul's money :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!
> ...


Just think about the kinda leg you can get for Â£200million


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I wish she plays for Barca


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!
> ...


Still dont think she would like seeing people giving her a good kicking. I think Macca should just give her the boot.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

saint said:


> bet she'd be hopping mad if she read this!


Wooden she just.


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

She's already bought a plane with some of the money...

....she's going to use Immac on the other leg


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I heard it all started when she was a little disapointed at his Christmas present of a new wooden leg.....

He did explain though, it wasn't her main present, just a stocking filler 

boom boom


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

The cynic in me says she only married him for his money anyway. Now, with Â£200 million winging it's way to her bank account, she can finally stand on her own one foot.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> The cynic in me says she only married him for his money anyway. Now, with Â£200 million winging it's way to her bank account, she can finally stand on her own one foot.


You have to admit though he hasn't got much else going for him either, has he?

He comes across as a complete pillock, and he's f'kinugly.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > The cynic in me says she only married him for his money anyway. Now, with Â£200 million winging it's way to her bank account, she can finally stand on her own one foot.
> ...


He had about 800,000,000 things going for him but I think it may soon be down to 600,000,000 soon :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Rolf Harris and the stocking filler........Best two to date.
Keep 'em coming.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leave the girl alone....She's just having a mid-life prosthesis :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Who said money couldn't buy happiness? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Does that mean I will have to stop telling my fav "What's got 3 legs and lives on a farm?" joke?

Oh


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Who said money couldn't buy happiness? :wink:


I thought he said love but I could be wrong :lol: Did she went to the same school as I did ,they gave her the boot when she ran off though


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Who said money couldn't buy happiness? :wink:
> ...


You're right it was love.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was in Earl's Court yesterday when I overheard a South African talking about his brother - a miner.

He'd just lost a leg in a mining accident and was complaining about not being able to find another job.

"Who'd want a one legged gold digger?" He asked.

At which point Macca walked in and asked for his number.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > The cynic in me says she only married him for his money anyway. Now, with Â£200 million winging it's way to her bank account, she can finally stand on her own one foot.
> ...


At least Paul will have less odd socks to rummage through in his sock drawer..


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Kell said:


> I was in Earl's Court yesterday when I overheard a South African talking about his brother - a miner.
> 
> He'd just lost a leg in a mining accident and was complaining about not being able to find another job.
> 
> ...


keep up its in "jokes" already :lol:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > ,they gave her the boot when she ran off though


literally, just the boot - the 'one boot' that is...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul McCartney - A Work In Progress

"I lay upon the grassy bank,
My hands were all a quiver,
I slowly removed her suspender belt
And her leg fell in the river."

Needs polishing up to rival "Mull Of Kintyre" but shows promise.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...




Enlighten me. Where did I write this?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Latest press release:

News reports have confirmed that Paul McCartney has separated from his wife Heather Mills- McCartney. Mrs Mills- McCartney is said to be distraught over the split "He has been my crutch for so long!!" She said in an earlier briefing, "I have no idea why this has happened, I'm stumped" She's reported to be making frantic efforts to keep the split as civil as possible. "She's 'Running around in circles", according to a close friend, "she will need all the support she can get its not like its easy to walk out on a relationship like this" It is not known whether a pre-nuptial agreement was signed prior to the marriage. Paul McCartney is one of the richest men in the world amassing a colossal wealth due to his participation with The Beatles and subsequent musical collaborations, if an agreement hasn't been signed it is believed that she won't have a leg to stand on. Rumours abound over the split have suggested that infidelity may have been the cause. "She's terrible" a source stated, "always trying to get her leg over". Another source has suggested that her battle with alcoholism was the cause. "Macca couldn't handle it anymore" a friend said "he would get home at night and find her legless" Many have attributed this to a problem which started with the present that Paul had got her for the wedding, she heard he was getting her a plane. It all became clear when she opened her first present, it was not the type of plane she was expecting. From then on she was able to shave both her legs!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This link just about sums it up for me.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/arts/main.jh ... ther19.xml


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I see on today's TV there is more good news for Mrs McCartney. :wink:


----------

